# EOS 5D MK3 and Sigma 500mm f4.5 EX HSM



## paulrosser (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have recently purchased a new 5D Mk3, and have been using it with my Sigma 500mm f4.5 EX HSM lens. I have been trying to use the micro adjustment to get the sharpest images at f4.5 has anyone else used this camera and lens combo? The lens is oun sharp with my 7D. 
Regards,
Paul Rosser.


----------

